# Нехватка воздуха,  помогите



## Вадиммм1 (19 Фев 2017)

У меня нехватка воздуха при вздохе кардиограмму прошел УЗИ и кардиограмму при нагрузке.сердце в порядке.флюра тоже.Есть шеиный и груднои остехандроз.шея давно болит и  груди болит в левои части.когда сплю все внорме покраиней мере не просыпалась из за этого.днем начинается так вздох не получилось еще раз потом давление сердцебиение. Головокружение.иногда прострелы в груди и иногда боль при вдохе при наклоне особенно неприятны прострелы под мышкой после них все и начинается.ходил к мануальному говорит защемление нервов.но после 10 сеансов изменений мало к лучшему.но есть у кого такие симптомы как лечились


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2017)

@Вадиммм1, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Вадиммм1 написал(а):


> У меня нехватка воздуха при вздохе кардиограмму прошел УЗИ и кардиограмму при нагрузке.сердце в порядке.флюра тоже.Есть шеиный и груднои остехандроз.шея давно болит и  груди болит в левои части.когда сплю все внорме покраиней мере не просыпалась из за этого.днем начинается так вздох не получилось еще раз потом давление сердцебиение. Головокружение.иногда прострелы в груди и иногда боль при вдохе при наклоне особенно неприятны прострелы под мышкой после них все и начинается.ходил к мануальному говорит защемление нервов.но после 10 сеансов изменений мало к лучшему.но есть у кого такие симптомы как лечились


А к пульмонологу, эндокринологу, неврологу и психотерапевту сходили?


----------



## Вадиммм1 (20 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А к пульмонологу, эндокринологу, неврологу и психотерапевту сходили?


Нет только сердце проверил
Нет не ходил так как грузанут еще больше


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2017)

Надо искать причину.
В интернете, загрузят еще больше.


----------

